# Has anyone ever heard of USKA?



## warrior08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
re:USKA,
It's on LI and is a kenpo school. I studied kenpo at a different school and don't see this one listed in wkka.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 16, 2008)

warrior08 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> re:USKA,
> It's on LI and is a kenpo school. I studied kenpo at a different school and don't see this one listed in wkka.


 
How about a link to the school's website, or a bit more information, how about an instructor's name? My current instructor is from LI, so I may be able to get some info for you.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 16, 2008)

at one time it stood for United States karate Association but that most likely is a different USKA and the one I mention may not even be around anymore


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT. Sorry, I've not heard of that organization.


----------



## kwaichang (Apr 16, 2008)

YEP, they have about eleven schools; web site at:

http://www.kempomartialarts.net/Index.html

Grandmaster DePasqule has been around for ages and is highly regarded by serious martial artist, myself included.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Apr 16, 2008)

Greetings,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry - can't help....but welcome to MT


----------



## warrior08 (Apr 18, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> How about a link to the school's website, or a bit more information, how about an instructor's name? My current instructor is from LI, so I may be able to get some info for you.



http://www.uskarateacademy.com/
Mr.                                Mauro began his long and lucrative career in the                                martial arts at the early age of four when he started                                boxing under the supervision of his father Frank                                Mauro. At the age of eight years, he began his formal                                studies in the styles of Judo and Shotokan Karate.                                It is in these styles that he would receive his                                first Black Belt (1st Dan). In high school, Mr.                                Mauro studied the art of wrestling and quickly became                                the captain of his wrestling team. Through all of                                his training in the arts of boxing, Judo, wrestling,                                and Shotokan Karate, Mr. Mauro became a well-rounded                                martial artist. In the mid-1970's, he realized that                                he wanted to study a martial arts style which encompassed                                all of these different techniques and therefore                                reflected more of himself and what he thought a                                well-rounded fighter should be. Perhaps the moment                                of enlightenment arrived when he looked to the boxing                                legend Muhamed Ali and realized that the styles                                of karate (which on the most part are very rigid                                and traditional in their techniques) should integrate                                more footwork and spontaneity in order to become                                more effective 
                              gainst one's opponent.                                                                              







Mr.                                Mauro found what he was looking for in the style                                of Chinese Kenpo. Through Kenpo, he eventually met                                the 1st Full-Contact Heavyweight Champion of the                                World Joe Lewis and also Trent Perri, who is a practioner                                of the Tracy's Complete System of Chinese Kenpo.                                Through Trent Perri, he studied the formal system                                of Kenpo and structured his fighting skills according                                to techniques studied under Joe Lewis. He quickly                                realized that this was the combination he was looking                                for. 

                              Mr. Robert Mauro, or "Bob" as he is more                                commonly known by his students, became a top competitor                                throughout the 1980's winning many regional and                                national titles in both semi-contact and full-contact                                competitions. He became captain of the Nightlife                                International Pro Karate Team and also the Power-Up                                Pro Karate Team.                                                      






Mr.                                Mauro opened his first Kenpo Karate school in 1983                                located in Elmont, New York. Two years later in                                1985, he opened another school in Island Park, New                                York, and finally, another school in Huntington,                                New York which was opened in 1990. 

                              In 1995, Mr. Mauro received his rank of Master (6th                                Dan Black Belt) from Grand Master Joe Lewis. To                                continue the legacy of his own mentors, Shihan Mauro                                has trained his own set of "champions."                                These include Full-Contact Champion Javier Salinas,                                World Heavyweight Kickboxing Champion Derek Panza,                                World Lightweight Kickboxing Champion David Buglione,                                Welterweight Champion Tyrone Smith, and Point Karate                                Female Champion Mercy Arapas. The list is still                                growing. 

                              Shihan Mauro is currently recognized as one of the                                premier trainers anywhere.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 19, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2008)

Thread moved to Kenpo.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 23, 2008)

warrior08 said:


> Shihan Mauro is currently recognized as one of the premier trainers anywhere.


 
Who? 
You can always tell who writes things like this. I would bet good money that it was either Mauro or one of his students.

AoG


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.scoreclinic.com/

Dr. Omura may be able to help you. In his office he has his Kenpo Shodan cert dated 1980's something and it is USKA - United States Karate Association. He told me it is Kenpo but a hybrid system. We didn't go into the details as that is not why I was there.


----------

